# Merah guppies



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

These are my new German white tuxedo merahs (crowntail). Theres only 3 atm but I am going to bvreed them. It's hard to get good pictures as nthe tank is circular, also I know I have an algae problem.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

cool guppies i never seen or herd of Merah before, kinda looks like they got in a fight ><, but ya super cool once you get them to breed(and you plaing on sell/trading some frys) send me a pm


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd be happy to sell you some but I live in Australia and I asume you don't as I haven't met many people from Aus here. It would cost alot to ship but A specialty shop imports them and you could get in contact with them and find out where they are supplied from. http://www.fishchick.com/


----------

